# BLACK FRIDAY SALES UP TO 50% OFF MARINE & FRESHWATER FISH 20% OFF ALL CORALS read on



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*BLACK FRIDAY SALES UP TO 50% OFF MARINE & FRESHWATER FISH 20% OFF ALL CORALS read on*

*We are glad to say we will be a sponcer on this form soon. *

*BLACK FRIDAY SALES START TODAY AND END THIS SUNDAY

20% off all corals

20% off all frags

up to 25% off all Marine Fish, new shipment arriving tonight

up to 50% off all freshwater fish, new shipment just arrived

up to 25% off all freshwater plants new shipment just arrived

up to 50% off on all supplies.

Here is the list of new marine fish ready for sale this Saturday.

COMMON NAME	SCIENTIFIC NAME
*
*Blenny Red Scooter Synchiropus marmoratus
Chromis Blue-Green	Chromis viridis
Damsel Yellow Tail	Chrysiptera parasema
Damsel Blue	Chrysiptera cyanea
Goby Firefish Nemateleotris magnifica
Goby Asst. Color Coral Gobiodon histrio
Dottyback Strawberry	Pseudochromis porphyreus
Dottyback Diadema	Pseudochromis diadema
Wrasse Yellow Coris Halichoeres chrysus
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)	Amphiprion ocellaris
Clown Maroon (S)	Amphiprion biaculeatus
Clown Pink Skunk	Amphiprion perideraion
Clown Orange Skunk	Amphiprion akallopisos
Goby Sun-tail Amblyeleotris aurora
Blenny Salarias (Jewelled)	Salarias fasciatus
Goby Diamond Orange Spot	Valenciennea puellaris
Angel Rusty Centropyge ferrugatus
Clown Saddle Back (S)	Amphiprion polymnus
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L)	Paracanthurus hepatus
Tang Pacific Sailfin (S) Zebrasoma veliferum
Wrasse Red Wetmorella	Wetmorella Triocellata
Angel Pygmy Centropyge flavicauda
Anthias Lyretail Pink (Male)	Pseudanthias squamipinnis
Angel Blue Koran (S)	Pomacanthus semicirculatus
Batfish Orbic (M/L)	Platax orbicularis
Clown Black Percula (M/L)	Amphiprion latezonatus
Clown Saddle Back (S)	Amphiprion polymnus
Clown Tomato Red Amphiprion frenatus
Clown Tomato Red /Black Amphiprion melanopus
Clown Maroon (M)	Amphiprion biaculeatus
Pipefish Banded	Doryrhamphus dactyliophorus
Grouper V Tail Cephalopholis urodeta
Tang Naso Lipstic (S)	Naso lituratus
Shark Banded Egg Caps.	Scyliorhinus stellaris
Lionfish Black Volitan Pterois volitans
Wrasse Greenbird	Gomphosus caeruleus
Lionfish White Volitan Pterois lunulata
Eel Banded Moray	Echidna polyzona
Clown Black Percula (M/L)	Amphiprion latezonatus
Wrasse Brownbird	Gomphosus varius
Parrotfish Bicolor	Cetoscarus bicolor
Angel Bicolor Centropyge bicolor
Angel Coral Beauty Centropyge bispinosus
Rayfish Blue Spotted Taeniura lymma
Angel Keyhole	Centropyge tibicen
Butterfly Yellow Long Nose Forcipiger flavissimus
Tang Naso Lipstic (M)	Naso lituratus
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) Zebrasoma veliferum
Wrasse Red Coris (Adult)	Coris gaimard 
Rayfish Blue Spotted Taeniura lymma
Trigger Blue Jaw (Male)	Xanthichthys auromarginatus
Trigger Blue Jaw (Female)	Xanthichthys auromarginatus
Tang Clown (Lineatus) (M/L)	Acanthurus lineatus
Tang Powder Brown Acanrhurus japonicus
Rayfish Square (Kuhlii)	Dasyatis kuhlii
Rayfish Square (Kuhlii)	Dasyatis kuhlii
Shark Spotted Atelomycterus marmoratus
Shark Dolphin (M)	Malacanthus latovittatus (M)
Angel Banded Pomacentropyge multifasciatus
Angel Mask Swallow (Fem)	Genicanthus semisfasciatus 
Angel Mask Swallow (Male)	Genicanthus semisfasciatus 
Angel Flagfinned Apolemichthys trimaculatus
Angel Y/Tailed Poma Adult Chaetodontoplus chrysocephalus
Hogfish Coral Bodianus mesothorax
Eel Blue Ribbon	Rhinomureana quaesita
Butterfly Burgess Chaetodon burgessi
Trigger Blue Lined (M/L)	Pseudobalistes fuscus
Uchin Black Long Spine	Diadema setosum
Tang Yellow Shoulder (M)	Acanthurus olivaceous 
Shell Cowrie Tiger	Cypraea tigris
Scallops Flame	Limaria fragilis
Snail Turbo	Tectus fenestratus
Shrimp Banded	Stenopus hispidus
White Whelk Snail	Nasarius papillosus
Crab Red	Myctiris specie
Anemone Saddle Carpet	Cryptodendrum adhaecivum
Anemone Long Tentacle Radianthus malu
Crab Red Hermit	Dardanus megistos
Anemone Red Mat	Radianthus simplex
Anemone Bubble Asst.	Entacmaca quadricolor
Starfish Choc Chip	Protoreaster nodosus
Starfish Sand	Alpheus bellulus
Urchin Short Spine Color	Tripeneuste gratilla
Shrimp Tiger Pistol	Alpheus bellulus
Shrimp Marble Pistol	Alpheus bellulus
Anemone Regular Sebae	Radianthus simplex
Stripe Whelk Snail	Nasarius undosus
Clown Saddle Back (S)	Amphiprion polymnus
File Orange Spotted	Oxymonacanthus longirostris
Lionfish White Volitan Pterois lunulata

*

FRESHWATER FISH	
Assorted Angelfish	PTEROPHYLLUM SCALARE 
Sumatera Tiger Barb 4.5cm	CAPOETA TETRAZONA 
Albino Tiger Barb 3.5cm	CAPOETA TETRAZONA 
Green Tiger Barb 3.5cm	CAPOETA TETRAZONA 
Cherry Barb 3.5cm	CAPOETA TITTEYA
Red-Line Torpedo Barb 4-5cm	PUNTIUS DENISONI
Normal Form Oscar 9-10cm	ASTRONOTUS OCELLATUS 
OB Nyasse Peacock 7-8cm	AULONOCARA sp.
Blue Turquoise Discus 5.5-6cm	SYMPHYSODON AEQUIFASCIATA
Red Turquoise Discus 5.5-6cm	SYMPHYSODON AEQUIFASCIATA
Pigeon Blood Discus 5.5-6cm	SYMPHYSODON AEQUIFASCIATA
Blue Pigeon Discus 5.5-6cm	SYMPHYSODON AEQUIFASCIATA
Betta Male Longtail Mix Colour 6-7cm	BETTA SPLENDENS
Red Oscar 7-8cm	ASTRONOTUS OCELLATUS 
Tiger Oscar 6.5cm	ASTRONOTUS OCELLATUS 
Nyassa Peacock 7-8cm	AULONOCARA NYASSE
Freiberg's Peacock 6.5cm	AULONOCARA JACOBFREIBERGI
Frontosa 3cm	CYPHOTILAPIA FRONTOSA
Electric Blue Hap. 6.5cm	HAPLOCHROMIS AHLI
Blue Zebra Cichlid 6.5cm	PSEUDOTROPHEUS sp.
Blue-White Labido 5cm	LABIDOCHROMIS CAERULEUS
Balloon Ramirezi 5cm	MICROGEOPHAGUS RAMIREZI
Emerald Dwarf Gourami 5.5cm	COLISA LALIA
Pearl Gourami 6.5cm	TRICHOGASTER LEERI
Moonlight Gourami 6.5cm	TRICHOGASTER MICROLEPIS
Gold Marble Angelfish	PTEROPHYLLUM SCALARE
Assorted Angelfish	PTEROPHYLLUM SCALARE 
Crown Tail Betta Male 5-6cm	BETTA SPLENDENS CROWN TAIL
Red Honey Dwarf Gourami 3cm (artificial)	COLISA CHUNA 
Dwarf Gourami 5.5cm	COLISA LALIA
Two Spot Gourami 8cm	TRICHOGASTER TRICOPTERUS 
Blue Gourami 6.5cm	TRICHOGASTER TRICOPTERUS 
Gold Gourami 6.5cm	TRICHOGASTER TRICOPTERUS 
Red Tail Rainbowfish 6cm	MELANOTAENIA MACCULLOCHI
Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish 6cm	MELANOTAENIA LACUSTRIS
Black Ghost Knife Fish 6-7cm	APTERONOTUS ALBIFRONS
Red Tuxedo Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA
Red Dragon Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA
Blue Cobra Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA
Red Lyre-tail Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA
Green Grass Tail Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA 
Red Platy	XIPHOPHORUS MACULATUS
Red Calico Platy	XIPHOPHORUS MACULATUS
Blue Coral Platy	XIPHOPHORUS MACULATUS
Black Platy	XIPHOPHORUS MACULATUS
Yellow Coral Platy	XIPHOPHORUS MACULATUS
Red Swordtail	XIPHOPHORUS HELLERI
Black Swordtail	XIPHOPHORUS HELLERI
Siamese Shark 7.5cm	PANGASIUS SUTCHI
Siamese Shark 7-8cm	PANGASIUS SUTCHI
Upside-down Catfish 3-4cm	SYNODONTIS sp
Clown Loach 4cm	BOTIA MARACANTHA 
Silver/Bala Shark 7.5cm	BALANTIOCHEILOS MELANOPTERUS
Redtail Black Shark 5cm	LABEO BICOLOR
Rainbow Shark 6cm	LABEO ERYTHRURUS
Red Tuxedo Swordtail	XIPHOPHORUS HELLERI
Marble Swordtail	XIPHOPHORUS HELLERI
Cardinal Tetra 2.25cm	PARACHEIRODON AXELRODI
Neon Tetra 2.5cm	PARACHEIRODON INNESI
Blue Claw Lobster 7-8cm	CHERAX QUADRICARINATUS
Pleco Hypostomus 6.5cm	HYPOSTOMUS PLECOSTOMUS
Leopard Hi-Fin 6.5cm	PTERYGOPLICHTHYS GIBBICEPS
Orange Marble Hi-Fin 6.5cm	PTERYGOPLICHTHYS GIBBICEPS
Assorted Corydoras 2.5cm	CORYDORAS ASSORTED
Red Fantail CARASSIUS AURATUS
Red/White Fantail CARASSIUS AURATUS
Red/White Fantail CARASSIUS AURATUS
Black Molly	POECILIA SPHENOPS 
Silver Molly	POECILIA SPHENOPS 
Marble Molly	POECILIA SPHENOPS 
Orange Molly	POECILIA SPHENOPS 
Assorted Balloon Molly 4cm	POECILIA LATIPINNA 
A Grade Selected / Assorted	CYPRINUS CARPIO
A Grade Selected / Assorted	CYPRINUS CARPIO


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Are Reef Crystals on sale?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Also are DD salt on sale?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone who owns Harlequin shrimps should go get these starfish ...

*Starfish Choc Chip	Protoreaster nodosus*


----------

